# ladder on the rv



## cwishert (Aug 23, 2008)

My husband is contemplating removing the ladder from the back of the MH to be able to back under a cover we already have.  Is the ladder a necessity or can we remove it and just use a regular ladder?  We have priced a new awning and it seems to make sense just to rebuild what we already have. It is about a foot short of being tall enough to back the MH under.   I will post pics tommorrow.  What do you all think?  I know we need to sheild it from the weather but I am wondering about the ladder.    We will have to cut some of the cover out to let the A/C under but that is not a big deal. The ladder is the thing that causes the most problem.  Any input is welcome. :question:


----------



## cwishert (Aug 23, 2008)

Re: ladder on the rv

See the albums.  I know you can't see the whole cover but that is what we have to work with.  I will take more pictures tomorrow and try to post them to show the actual size of it.  It is plenty wide enough and long enough, the front may stick out about 6" to a foot, but it is about a foot short to let everything go under.


----------



## DL Rupper (Aug 23, 2008)

Re: ladder on the rv

I don't think you need the ladder.  It's just handy to have if you need to get on the roof.  Make sure you take a ladder with you when traveling in case in an emergency you can get on the roof.  Sometimes I need to get on the roof to cut nasty limbs that want to rip my roof or grab my a/c or antenna while backing or pulling into a RV site.  

If you take the ladder off, make sure you seal all the holes good so the RV doesn't develop a leak.


----------



## cwishert (Aug 23, 2008)

Re: ladder on the rv

That is what he is talking about. Our son is a auto body technichian and can seal all of that.  I don't know where we might take a ladder with us though.  Most all compartments are full when we go somewhere.  So far we have not had the need to get to the roof when we are traveling.  Thanks for your input.


----------



## Guest (Aug 23, 2008)

Re: ladder on the rv

Carol ,, can i ask a stupid ????? ,, does u'r ladder have the rack ontop of the roof???? and also do u have a roof top a/c unit??? If so won't that be higher than the ladder ,, or am i reading u'r post all wrong ,,, sorry if i am ,,, some times i read fast and post slow  :laugh:  :laugh:  :laugh:  :laugh:    :clown:  :evil:


----------



## Shadow (Aug 24, 2008)

Re: ladder on the rv

I wouldn't take the ladder off. Soon as you do something will come up and you'll wish you had it. Not to mention the chance of a leak. What about just setting a couple more poles and coming out further and drive it in.


----------



## C Nash (Aug 24, 2008)

Re: ladder on the rv

Hard to tell anything with the picture but could you pull in and just leave the ladder exposed since the cover is a little short. I assuming that the AC will clear because of being centered. If it's the metal cover I think you can get extenders for the legs. I would not remove the ladder because you will be needing to get on top sooner or later while camping.


----------



## cwishert (Aug 24, 2008)

Re: ladder on the rv

The structure is made of telephone type utility poles with a regular house type roof.  The owners of the home before us built it for their tt or 5th wheel whatever they had.  Hubby says no to driving it in forward.  I'm not quite sure about the logisitics of that.  As it is he has to back way into the grass to get under some electrical lines in the drive way.  Yes Rod the A/C unit is higher but it is in the center.  He can alter the center of the structure to allow for the a/c unit but would not be able to for the ladder because it is too close to the side. My thoughts (of course maybe useless) were to take the existing roof off, build some kind of extension and then put the roof back on.  We only need about a foot.  I know it is not that simple but there must be a way to do this without just cutting boards out of the middle.  I will try to post better pictures later today to show better what we have to work with.


----------



## cwishert (Aug 24, 2008)

Re: ladder on the rv

tried to take some more pictures today but my daughters new camera would not upload to our computer.  What luck.  Of course she could care less if my pictures upload or not.  Just as long as hers do.  Oh well what can you do about a 15 year old.  I think my husband has his mind made up to now cut the ladder off not take it off?????????? and then try and cut out the center of the cover.  We will see what really happens.  This could take months if not longer.  I will keep you posted.


----------



## LEN (Aug 24, 2008)

Re: ladder on the rv

The last owner of my DP had a storage problem also and took off the ladder. Just unscrewed it and then used a small piece of plastic cut to the size of the ladder mount and glued them on. Doesn't look too bad but I want the ladder back now. I do carry a little giant type ladder in one bay so I can get to the top and do the wax thing when I feel like it while on the road.

LEN


----------



## cwishert (Sep 1, 2008)

Re: ladder on the rv

O.K.  I posted one more picture of the cover.  You can see it a little better. It is about a foot short of being able to clear the whole thing.  I hate not being able to use what is already there for the same purpose.   :clown:


----------



## ironart (Sep 1, 2008)

Re: ladder on the rv

This is an easy one.....Just get a tractor and dig out a foot of dirt under the cover and pull right in....    :laugh:  :laugh:  :laugh:  :laugh:  :laugh:


----------



## LEN (Sep 1, 2008)

Re: ladder on the rv

Could cut all the posts on a calm day, cutting the corner post first then screwing 2/4's or 2/6's on the outside corners on just the up or down side to hold from shifting off the posts then cutting the others, Jack up the roof and add whatever height you need then using either wood or metal plates to secure the lift. A contractor should be able to do this in no time  or a DIY with a couple of buddies help.

LEN


----------



## TexasClodhopper (Sep 2, 2008)

Re: ladder on the rv

The 'easiest' way is to raise the roof.

Add some joists to the posts at the top just like you were going to build a second story floor.


----------



## cwishert (Sep 2, 2008)

Re: ladder on the rv

Ironart that would have been the way to go about 5 years ago but we had it paved and I don't think hubby is going to dig up the pavement even as bad as it is in places.  I think the best option also is just to raise it up as suggested by many of you.  Trouble is trying to convince someone else!!! if you know what I mean  I want to hire a contractor who will probably be able to do it a lot cheaper and easier than trying to do it ourselves or should I say himself.  I hate it when he does things like that himself because the rest of us suffer endlessly until it is done.   :dead:  :clown:  I will have to give up bingo for a few weeks and save up my money to call the contractor. :laugh:


----------



## ironart (Sep 2, 2008)

Re: ladder on the rv

Hi Carol,
I was just trying to be funny..      I think Paul's idea of raising the roof is the best....It is not that hard to do..You can leave the poles in place and just build a little "stub wall" on top of the poles that will support the roof.. Shouldn't take more than 2 days to accomplish....with some help...


----------



## cwishert (Sep 2, 2008)

Re: ladder on the rv

I figured as much ironart.  I think it would not be too hard to raise the roof.  It is the idea of getting "buddies" to come help.  I don't know if I can afford the beer it would take and the food.  Might be cheaper to get a contractor.    :laugh: Anyone coming to Texas soon?  Johnny makes some pretty good bar b q.  We got electricity and water but you might have to drive a few miles to dump.  Or just use the indoor (or outdoor) facilities. :laugh:


----------



## TexasClodhopper (Sep 2, 2008)

Re: ladder on the rv

That could probly be arranged 'cepan for my lumbago. It's actin' up a might since you started talkin' 'bout work.  :clown:


----------



## cwishert (Sep 2, 2008)

Re: ladder on the rv

Lumbago, isn't that what they were doing in "Dirty Dancing" :clown:  Oh no it was the lambada my bad! :laugh:   I bet we'd all have problems with lumbago if we try to raise this roof. :laugh:   Tex I'm thinking you don't live all that far away from us and you are probably a lot younger than you let on.


----------



## cwishert (Sep 2, 2008)

Re: ladder on the rv

BTW Tex, as to your comments on the album.  That truck has been a "Recreational Vehicle" at times!!!    :clown:  :laugh:


----------



## Pillaz (Sep 2, 2008)

Re: ladder on the rv

Carol as RV'rs we will tell you to raise the roof and don't do anything to the RV. But here is an option. Buy a cover for your RV and park your truck under the permenant cover. An RV cover should only run about $200. and there is next to no work involved. Me, I like easy. :laugh:   Good luck with whatever you decide.


----------



## cwishert (Sep 2, 2008)

Re: ladder on the rv

We have looked into the covers but as often as we use the rv it is kind of a lot of work.  Put it on take it off put it on take it off.
If we were not going to use it for a month or two it would be alright.  But I plan on using it as often as the weather will allow even during the winter.  Down here in Texas the only thing that stops us from going in the MH is the wind! And work of course.    You are right though the cover is only about 200.00.  Only time will tell what hubby will do.  I will keep you all informed.


----------



## PattiRon (Sep 24, 2009)

Re: ladder on the rv

OK, I'm new here. Not to be a pest...Yes Honey, be right there. But you mentioned pictures...OK Honey, in a minute. For the life of me I can't find...Yes Honey, I heard ya. ...any buttons to click to see your pics. Could someone tell me what I missed? OK, I'm coming...........


----------



## cwishert (Sep 24, 2009)

Re: ladder on the rv

click on albums at the top right.


----------



## PattiRon (Sep 28, 2009)

Re: ladder on the rv

Thank you. I found it. Didn't know I had to search by user. I thought most recent would show up in group at top of page when you click albums at top of this page. My bad. Still learning to navigate this site.
Funny about that pier pic. Seems like it did little to affect your trip's fun. It does seem that raising the roof is your best bet. Thanks for the help.


----------



## cwishert (Sep 30, 2009)

Re: ladder on the rv

Thanks,  We had a great time in Corpus that weekend.  Still debating on the cover thing though.  The MH has been sitting  out in the driveway for a year now.  Still waiting.  But she does get washed about once a month and we have been taking care of her to keep her protected.


----------



## normb (May 18, 2010)

RE: ladder on the rv

Hi,

I'm new to this subject so bear with me.

An airline had a problem with getting one of their new jets in the service hanger because the tail was too high to clear the door opening.
The option they went with was to run the nose wheel up onto a ramp until the tail dropped enough to clear the top of the door---a simple ramp with a flat top long enough to keep the tail down until the jet was inside.


Possible with a class C??

normb


----------

